# Trying To Install Wood Stove



## johns9761 (Nov 4, 2010)

So, my wife and I get the bright idea to install a wood stove in our house.  We have a chimney, and it has a hole in it, that is currently plugged up.  So we're thinking...no big deal...right?!?!

Well, we enlist the aid of her father and his truck to pick up the stove.  We get it into the house and wrestle it into the basement.  I open up the cap and find that there's quite a bit of ash in there.  Ok...no big deal.  I call for a cleaning.  They ask what we're using for heat and I tell them "Heating oil now, but we're planning on adding a wood burner"...

...I thought the poor girl on the other end was going to have a stroke.  "SIR!  You can't do that.  Two appliances cannot share the same flue!"



Great...now they tell me.  So, is this correct?  What's wrong with this setup?  The stove and my furnace will be using seperate inlets, on completely opposite corners of the chimney.  I estimate there's at least 18-24" of space between each opening.  Is there anyway to setup my wood stove and furnace now, or do I have to try to return the darn thing and HOPE to get my money back?

Thanks guys.


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 4, 2010)

She was correct, you should not share the flue, unless you want to destroy it and have possible collapse of the interior liner, then Carbon monoxide and smoke.
Now the better news, you can hire a chimney sweep to do the job right, clean the exisying flue you have anyway, and find out if the flue is even the correct size for the woodstove. 
Then you may have to line the chimney with pipe, $1500, apx or more depending on lenght, and install a direct vent on the boiler to exit the wall nearby.Another $1500 or more depending on size, ect.

Woodstove installation also needs to be covered by your insurace Co, or they may not cover you if you have a problem. 
Last, fire marshall or building inspector needs to pass it.

Good luck.


----------



## paul52446m (Nov 4, 2010)

johns9761 said:


> So, my wife and I get the bright idea to install a wood stove in our house.  We have a chimney, and it has a hole in it, that is currently plugged up.  So we're thinking...no big deal...right?!?!
> 
> Well, we enlist the aid of her father and his truck to pick up the stove.  We get it into the house and wrestle it into the basement.  I open up the cap and find that there's quite a bit of ash in there.  Ok...no big deal.  I call for a cleaning.  They ask what we're using for heat and I tell them "Heating oil now, but we're planning on adding a wood burner"...
> 
> ...


 The code says no you can't do this. If you do hook it up, check the size of the flue in the chimney in square inches. Then see what the sq. in. of wood stove and the oil furnace. The flue in the chimney has to be larger than the wood stove and furnace added together.
 If the chimney is sized right it will work even if the code says no..
 The main thing is keep that chimney clean.  Later Paul


----------

